# FileZilla question



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've attempted to get my question asked on the filezilla forum but no one seems to be there....

I've used this FTP program for over 2 yrs now with very good results; now it won't work at all to get me connected to my website. I get the message that I'm using an old version; however, when I go to get the newest version, I get the message my PC is inappropriate...forgot the wording but still the same because it won't install. 

At this time I have no workable program at all to get my files uploaded to my website. Can anyone help me resolve this?


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

Have you tried to UNINSTALL filezilla and re-install?

Till you find a fix for FileZIlla
If you have CPanel on your web server....
You can use the file upload. It can be a bit cumbersome to use.

Best of luck


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I recommend FTP Commander as a free & simple FTP application. It works fine if you don't need to set UNIX permissions.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22059150/ftpcommander.zip


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nevada, that URL brings up a download window. I'ld like to read about it first. I tried to get the first part of that URL to load, i.e. https://dl.dropboxuser.com but it brought up an "error" page. Can you give me the URL that tells me about that "FTP Commander"?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Nevada, that URL brings up a download window. I'ld like to read about it first. I tried to get the first part of that URL to load, i.e. https://dl.dropboxuser.com but it brought up an "error" page. Can you give me the URL that tells me about that "FTP Commander"?


Sure. Here's a short description from cnet.

http://download.cnet.com/FTP-Commander/3000-2160_4-10025993.html

The dropbox.com link is my personal cloud drive account. I used that link because a lot of the download sites try to force unwanted software on you. My link will only give you FTP Commander.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks. I'll go over and look at it. I'm not looking forward to setting up another FTP program all over again. Computer technical stuff always confuses me. 

It sounds easy enough and all I need is the simple application of an FTP program; so I think it would be quite sufficient for my purposes. Setting it up and connecting it to my website is what is worrying me.....  

I just downloaded it and installed it on my PC. When I pulled it up, it looks simple enough; however, I have no idea how to get it connected to my website. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thanks. I'll go over and look at it. I'm not looking forward to setting up another FTP program all over again. Computer technical stuff always confuses me.
> 
> It sounds easy enough and all I need is the simple application of an FTP program; so I think it would be quite sufficient for my purposes. Setting it up and connecting it to my website is what is worrying me.....
> 
> I just downloaded it and installed it on my PC. When I pulled it up, it looks simple enough; however, I have no idea how to get it connected to my website. Any help would be appreciated.


First, to avoid confusion delete all of the FTP profiles listed on the right side.

Click "New Server." Enter your info there.

*Name:* This is just a label for the profile. Normally enter your domain name.
*FTP Server:* Enter your FTP host name. Normally that's your domain name preceded with "ftp." Like ftp.domain.com
*FTP Port:* Leave that at 21.
*User ID:* That's your FTP username needed to login. If you don't know that then contact your host.
*Password:* That's your FTP password. If you don't know that then contact your host.

Leave everything else as it is. Click Save.

To login double-click on the new profile. Any connection errors will be visible in the bottom left.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

((hugs)) Nevada, you have made it all sound so simple...

It has been so long since I set up the filezilla ftp program that I don't remember any identifying information as to how to connect it to my website at BlueHost; however, I will follow your instructions and just maybe I'll get it done. At least I am hopeful now. Thank you very much.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

WOW!! That worked like a charm. It was so easy. Thank you Nevada.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> WOW!! That worked like a charm. It was so easy. Thank you Nevada.


Easy is good!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This FTP Commander has been working well now for quite a few years; however, now it won't connect me to my personal website. Instead I'm getting the message about "authenticity failed" and the "connection closed". I don't know why this is occurring. I have not changed anything about my website. What can be done about this?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> This FTP Commander has been working well now for quite a few years; however, now it won't connect me to my personal website. Instead I'm getting the message about "authenticity failed" and the "connection closed". I don't know why this is occurring. I have not changed anything about my website. What can be done about this?


You'll need to contact your host and tell them you're having authentication problems.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok thank you.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I went over to BlueHost site and "chatted" with 3 different people 3 different times. (My phone is still not working; so couldn't call them.) What I was told was my "password" had expired and that it needed to be updated every 3 months. (I've had this account for years and have never had to change my password nor "update" it. And I always purchase a 12-month package which does not run out until the last of July each year; so none of that made any sense to me.) 

The only thing all 3 of these people told me was that I needed to change my password. They called it "updating" and I could not use the same I had nor any I might have used in the past. Soooooooooo I went ahead and changed the password.

Then I *could *log into my account; however, the FTP Commander still will not connect me to that BlueHost motdaugrnds account for file exchanges. Now what?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Then I *could *log into my account; however, the FTP Commander still will not connect me to that BlueHost motdaugrnds account for file exchanges. Now what?


You may have changed your account password but not your FTP password. In any case, you need to ask your host again.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks. I am sure not looking forward to *trying *to talk with BlueHost again. Will give it 24 hours and then try to chat with someone who will actually answer questions. (My phone will not be even looked at until July; so I'm pretty stuck.)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I pulled up the FTP Commander program and re-did what I had initially done to install it, which is where I had the BlueHost password...the one I just today changed. So I made that change in the ftp program and now all is working great.

Thanks Nevada


----------

